# Moebius The Mighty Kogar



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

It's me again guys with yet another future project idea, I just wish I could finish some of these things on my bench. Well anyway I've been looking at information about the Moebius Mighty Kogar gorilla kit. I was thinking that it would make a great beginning for a diorama from the epic 1953 film Robot Monster. I watched the movie on YouTube the other day and thought holy crap this is right up there with Plane 9 from Outer Space. I was thinking of doing a dio of the scene where the evil Ro-Man is carrying the damsel in distress. I'm not sure if the scale is the same but one of the resin figures of the girl for the Creature from the Black Lagoon kit would work. Here are a couple of pictures and a link to the movie.


















Movie


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The scales are not the same at all. The Monster Scenes and MotM figures were about 1/12 or 1/13 scale and the Creature kit (with resin girl) is 1/8

You could, of course, use the Monster Scenes Victim kit with some work.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> The scales are not the same at all. The Monster Scenes and MotM figures were about 1/12 or 1/13 scale and the Creature kit (with resin girl) is 1/8
> 
> You could, of course, use the Monster Scenes Victim kit with some work.


Thanks for the info I'll probably go with the Monster Scenes Victim Kit all though as you said it will take some work. Ill have to repose and sculpt some cloths on her.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just found out that there are already conversion kits in the works for the Kogar model for Ro-Man and the Mugato from Star Trek. I don't think I'll have any trouble sculpting my own Ro-Man helmet though it's a pretty simple design.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I will make my own Robot Monster helmet. Its really crappy looking anyway. Great Guidance has a slightly different helmet, IIRC. I might have to make a little wooden table and that bubble blowing machine to stand next to him.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I will make my own Robot Monster helmet. Its really crappy looking anyway. Great Guidance has a slightly different helmet, IIRC. I might have to make a little wooden table and that bubble blowing machine to stand next to him.


I thought about doing that too with the mouth of the cave in the background. I just wish I could figure out a way to make 1/12 scale bubbles floating around. :lol:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

If you like how much "Robot Monster" is to the caliber of "Plan 9 From Outer Space", check out the movie "The Creeping Terror". That one is SO BAD it's SO GOOD!

Phil K

I was thinking that it would make a great beginning for a diorama from the epic 1953 film Robot Monster. I watched the movie on YouTube the other day and thought holy crap this is right up there with Plane 9 from Outer Space.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Robot Monster has a unique, weird, charm to it. Ro-Man's dialogue is hilarious and most of his scenes are just him (fat guy in bad gorilla suit) huffing and puffing his way up and down Bronson Canyon. It would have helped Ro-Man if he actually had a gun to shoot the humans instead of laboriously having to sneak up and grab them one at a time. It is also convenient that the last people on earth live just down the path from Ro-Man's cave. It would suck for Ro-Man if they lived in Australia...


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just found a picture of the proposed Robot Monster head for the Mighty Kogar kit it looks pretty good. I may have to get one instead of making my own I like that it has the skull like in the movie poster. I think that if I get my hands on the Robot Monster replacement head I will reproduce the poster image rather than the picture from the movie. I can use the Moebius Monster Scenes Victim kit with a few minor modifications for the girl. I just had my LHS order the Mighty Kogar kit for me so this project is on track.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool that was fast. I was going to make my own Robot Monster head too as I figured it would take months to see a resin one...


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

The head has been done for months. I made the master.

Frank at Moebius gave me a Kogar test shot at last May's Monsterpalooza to work off of. 

It will have a removable face plate and it is my understanding the antenna will be cast in metal.

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Anyone notice the currently running TV ad featuring a little girl playing with a Ro-Man helmet? The narration is her mom reading her a curious george story where he builds a space ship and the little girl is playing with the helmet.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Anyone notice the currently running TV ad featuring a little girl playing with a Ro-Man helmet? The narration is her mom reading her a curious george story where he builds a space ship and the little girl is playing with the helmet.


Yeah I've seen that commercial.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Skymods said:


> The head has been done for months. I made the master.
> 
> Frank at Moebius gave me a Kogar test shots at last May's Monsterpalooza to work off of.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave :thumbsup:
I really like that you put the skull in the helmet I was planning on sculpting the helmet myself until I saw yours great work. I'm getting one as soon as Steve at CultTVman starts selling them in his hobby shop I hope it will be soon. Oh by the way is the base with the name plate going to come with the helmet?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

RFluhr said:


> Thanks Dave :thumbsup:
> I really like that you put the skull in the helmet I was planning on sculpting the helmet myself until I saw yours great work. I'm getting one as soon as Steve at CultTVman starts selling them in his hobby shop I hope it will be soon. Oh by the way is the base with the name plate going to come with the helmet?


I don't know what Steve's plans are regarding if he will be offering them as a package or as separate parts. I'm hoping he keeps them separate.

I'm glad you like the skull. I think it really adds to the piece.

It would be really cool if the faceplate was cast clear with a dark tint, but I do not think that is part of the plan.

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It would be easy enough to tint a clear face plate... or just cut one out of clear or colored plastic.

I will buy one of these for sure !


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Here are some OOB pics of the deluxe Bob & Kathy version
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/other/kogar/kogardoob.htm


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Look what I just stumbled across it's a picture of Bob Burns holding the Ro-Man helmet.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a question I'm planning to use the Monster Scenes Victim kit for the girl Ro-Man is carrying. I have seen pictures of this kit standing and in Frankenstein's arms. I'm beginning to think that the kit comes with parts for both poses is that the case? If it does that would mean I don't have to re position the arms and legs of the standing figure.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The victim has two sets of arms and legs


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

good ole bob burns, i met him at wonderfest a few years ago, i mite just get this kit.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Kogar just arrived in the mail...cant wait till I get home next month....I will bring this one on the truck with me!!!


----------

